
Why we are not cross-platform developers - ranci
https://medium.com/@pixplicity/why-we-are-not-cross-platform-developers-fd7ef70e976d
======
swah
Discussion on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/78biiz/why_we_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/78biiz/why_we_are_not_crossplatform_developers/)

